# My latest film zombie



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I got contracted to do special fx make-up again for World Domination Films. This time they were shooting a self-promo and needed persperation for the spokesmodel, and one of the females to be made into a zombie. (I revised a pirate role again.)

The pics are a little dark and blurry, due to someone else taking the pics (I forgot my camera! D'oh ), but you can still see _some _of the prosthetics and hairdressing on the zombie. The edges you see on her legs are from ripped stockings. The director wanted a "G" rated type zombie in case investors were watching with their family. So...I had to be careful what I added, almost no blood and not to make her look too scary, etc etc etc... Anyway, here's how the pics came out. Hope you can see everyone.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice work Sickie Ickie! That's some great "G" rated type zombie stuff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' good!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sicki.....looks awesome....u do nice work.
Did u get on of the dvd's yet from BodyBagging...about makeup and such.
It's awesome and has so much different stuff in it.
Now i want to play with make-up to.
Anyways, great job as always.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Johnny.  Things have been abit tight around here lately with moola, so I'm waiting to get a little ahead, and then I'll be ordering it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Good Work on the Zombie
nice pirate costume,too

I have an audition this weekend
for "Ragtime".We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

BReak Legs, my friend. I'm on ice for a tradeshow Sun, Mon, and Tues. Fake news broadcast I hear...


----------

